# wbb2 oder vBulletin ?



## komma (4. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich überlege nun schon seid Wochen für welches der beiden Boardsysteme ich mich entscheiden soll.

WoltLab Board 2 oder vBulletin ? Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben oder Entscheidungshilfen ?

Das wäre sehr nett von Euch.

Euer komma.


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. April 2004)

Das kommt ganz darauf an was du brauchst.

Für Große Projekte würde ich eher zu vBulletin raten.

Auch im allgemeinem finde ich ist es dem WBB2.x überlegen, was nicht heisen soll dass das wbb schlecht ist.

Ich habe auch festgestellt das gerade Große Projekte oft auch das vB alleine schon wegen des Rufes bevorzugen.
Ja viele User sind der Meinung das eine Seite die vB gemacht ist besser ist als eine mit WBB auch wenn diese genauso gut ist.
Zumindest ist es die Erfahrung die ich machen musste.

Aber bei kleineren angelegenheiten zb ein Clanforum oder ähnliches würde ich wieder auf das wbb zurückgreifen, weil sind wir mal ehrlich der preisliche Unterschied ist nicht zu übersehen 


Man muss aber nicht zwingend Geld ausgeben.
Boardsysteme wie das phpBB oder Invision sind auch nicht zu verachten.
Und was Hacks betrifft da gibt es für phpBB wie Sand am Meer.
Auch das man den Footer entfernen darf ist bestimmt für einige Projekte von Vorteil.
Ich persönlich lasse ihn aber da (oder zumindest in veränderter form) weil man will ja den Machern ihre Credits nicht nehmen 

Und Wen das (u) im Footer nicht stört, der muss auch für Invision nichts bezahlen 
Das Invision hat übrigens von den kostenlosen Systemen meiner Meinung nach der größten Funktionsumfang ( ohne das man Hacks installieren muss )


Aber falls für dich nur vB und WBB in frage kommen empfehle ich wie gesagt das vB, wobei die 2.irgendwas schneller sind als die neuen 3.x versionen
dafür hat die 3.x wieder mehr spielereien.


Ich könnte hier jetzt eigentlich noch Stunden länger schreiben aber viel würde sich dadurch nicht ändern.

Noch etwas was nicht aus meiner Erfahrung stammt aber aus der Erfahrungen eines Freundes ist das der Support beim wbb nicht gerade so berauschend sein soll, wobei für mich der Support hierbei im Endeffekt eine Untergeordnete Rolle spielt.

So fertig aus, Andy nimm die griffel von den Tasten, ist eh schon genug Chaos wasde hier geschrieben hast


----------



## komma (4. April 2004)

Hallo Andy,

ersteinmal ganz herzlichen Dank, für deine sehr ausführliche Antwort. Die Größe meines Projektes ist leider noch nicht absehbar, für den Anfang würde ich sagen eher klein und so die Nutzer wollen irgendwann vielleicht einmal mittel. An kostenfreien Lösungen habe ich auch schon so ziemlich alles installiert und durchprobiert, jedoch hat mir davon keine so Recht zugesagt. Der Support wäre für mich auch Zweitrangig, mir geht es um die Software, den Rest kann man ja selbst machen oder sich ein Hack besorgen und den dann einbauen. 

vBulletin nur wegen seinem Ruf zu kaufen würde widerstreben, daß wäre so in etwa, als ob ich damit sagen würde : meine Seite ist zwar nicht das gelbe vom Ei aber der Hersteller meines Boards ist Klasse . Jedoch muß ich dir Recht geben, wenn die Beitrags- und Nutzerzahl über ein gewisses (hohes) Limit steigt wird vBulletin eingesetzt.

Das WBB2 ist sehr weit verbreitet und man könnte sagen, daß die Nutzer sich an das Handling gewöhnt haben und eher damit zu recht kommen als mit anderer Forensoftware.

Elementare Eckpunkte für die Entscheidung kann man nicht nennen ? Zum Beispiel in Sachen : Sicherheit, Stabilität oder Geschwindigkeit ?

Oder ist meine Frage eigentlich eher eine Frage des "Geschmacks" die nichts mit der Forensoftware zu tun hat, da sich diese so ähnelt, daß man da keine Unterschiede mehr machen kann ?

Euer komma.


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. April 2004)

Hallo

Also was Sicherheit , Stabilität und Geschwindigkeit angeht so würde ich doch sagen hat das vB 2.x ein bis zwei Nasenlängen an Vorsprung.
Zumindest ist mir vom vB welches ich auch nutze nicht bekannt dass, das Teil einfach mal den Admin gelöscht hat. ( ist mir bei der glaube ich aktuellsten wbb version schon 2 mal passiert )

Meines erachtens nach ist das vB 2.x auch ein klein wenig schneller als das wbb.( hab beide im Moment in Betrieb )


Greetinx Andy


----------



## komma (4. April 2004)

Hallo Andy,

beim vBulletin ist mir als Nutzer ins Auge gefallen, daß die Inhalte direkt per Suchmaschine abrufbar sind. Wenn irgendwo das Wort "Hilfe" vorkommt listet die Suchmaschine diese Inhalte auf und wenn man diese dann abruft bekommt man eine reine Textdarstellung und kann zur kompletten Ansicht wechseln. 
Dieses Feature ist mir besonders aufgefallen. Dann gibt es bei der Registrierung diesen Sicherheitscode welcher vom User abgelesen werden und bestätigt werden muß, soweit das gesehen habe ist das beim WBB2 noch nicht integriert.

Vielleicht findet sich noch ein Nutzer, welcher mir Gutes über WBB2 berichten kann, sonst ist die Entscheidung wirklich sehr einfach.

Euer komma.


----------



## Jürgen (11. April 2004)

Hallo Komma,
dann machen wir hier die Entscheidung wieder etwas schwieriger.
Den Administrator löschen ist Unsinn. Durch Spielerei kann sich der Admin ausschließen. Dafür gibt es aber ein Tool, das du per FTP wieder hochladen kannst und ein neuer Admin erzeugt wird. Ein sogenannter Ersatzschlüssel.
In punkto Sicherheit kann die zusätzliche Codeeingabe auf Zeit nerven. Dies wird beim wbb2 durch zuschalten eines Sicherheitsmoduses auch erfüllt. Wenn du das wbb Board mal ausprobieren möchtest, dann kannst du die Version wbb1 kostenlos bekommen. Dann noch wieviel User packt das Board. Hier mal ein Link für dich, wo du auch Modifikationen fürs Board kostenlos bekommst. Es sind hier rund 34000 User angemeldet http://www.mywbb.de/board/home.php  Und gleich noch ein paar hinterher http://www.mygen24.de/ 
http://www.wbb-help.de/forum/index.php 
http://www.yourwbb.info/index.php 
Hier mal etwas für Arcadfreunde http://213.9.4.207/web-dynamic/forum/index.php 
http://www.generation2002.de/wbb2/ 
http://www.woltlab.info/de/forum/ 

Und hier eine neutrale Seite http://www.forenscout.de/ 

Dort habe ich meine Entscheidung getroffen. Mich hat das Geld von vB gestört. Und das will man jedes Jahr haben.  Also viel Spaß noch beim Auswählen.

Ach noch was, hier die Anleitung zum wbb2 http://woltlab.de/de/documentation/  hier kannst du dich mal einlesen.
Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## komma (11. April 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

auch Dir möchte ich Danken für Deinen sehr informativen Beitrag. Ganz ehrlich gesagt, gehe ich davon aus, daß ich keine 34000 Nutzer haben werde, wenn es 500 bis 1000 werden dann sind daß schon für mich viel. Diese Zahlen zeigen aber daß auch das WBB2 einer größeren Belastung stand hält, für den Fall der Fälle. 

Die Entscheidung für oder gegen eine Forensoftware hat für mich eine langfristige Bedeutung, da ich diese auch in Jahren noch einsetzen können möchte, um so mehr erstaunt es mich, daß sich weder WoltLab noch Jelsoft zu einer klaren Auskunft in Bezug auf Softwarepatente durchringen können.

Um zum Preisargument zu kommen welches du anführst, du hast Recht das WBB2 ist günstiger aber dies ist für mich nicht von Interesse da ich das Forenboard als Hobby betreiben möchte und ich gebe auch gern, wenn ich es einsehe etwas mehr Geld für meine Hobbys aus, außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen daß man mit einem Forenboard in der jetzigen Zeit noch Geld verdienen kann dies sei aber nur nebenbei bemerkt. Sofern ich mich für WBB2 entscheide werde ich wohl eher die Platinum Lizenz nehmen (wegen den Updates), sofern es vBulletin ist käme dort auch nur die Vollversion in Frage.

Zu guter letzt möchte ich meine Kinderstube nicht vernachlässigen und mich ganz herzlich für Deine Tipps, Links und Hinweise bedanken welche mir mit Sicherheit von großem Nutzen sein werden und höchstwahrscheinlich den anderen auch.

Euer komma.


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. April 2004)

@ Jürgen 

Das mit dem Admin löschen ist kein Unsinn.
Es ist mir zweimal passiert.

Niemand auser mir hat zugriff auf das ACP oder die Datenbank und den FTP
Trotzdem wurde 2 mal ohne ersichtlichen grund der Admin gelöscht.

Und das obwohl ich das ACP bestimmt seit eine Woche nichtmehr benutzt habe.
Es ist also Definitiv eine Schwachstelle im Board, da hier eine falsche bedienung für mich ausgeschlossen ist.

Das selbe hat mir auch ein befreundeter Admin von seinem Clanboard berichtet.



Achso noch ein vorteil von vB man hat zugriff auf vBulletin.org wo man mehrere Tausend Hacks kostenlos herunterladen kann, ist mir gerade noch so eingefallen


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. April 2004)

Ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt, der sehr oft vergessen wird:

Sollten die Useranzahl steigen (was oft nicht abgeschätzt werden kann), und zwar über den Erwartungen, dann ist ein Wechsel zu einem neuen Board oft nicht machbar, oder nur unter sehr hohem Aufwand. Daher sollte schon zu Beginn entschieden werden, welches Board man verwenden möchte bzw. was passiert, wenn die Idee wirklich aufgeht und sehr viele User anzieht. 

Ist man halbherzig hinter der Idee wird sichs nicht bringen Geld auszugeben. Ansonsten würd ichs mir sehr gut überlegen welches Board ich nehm ...

Nitro


----------



## Jürgen (12. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
da es immer mehr User gibt die von vB oder phpBB umsteigen möchten, wurde ein Konverter herausgebracht, der sämtliche Threads der Boarde übernimmt.

Löschen eines Admins.

@ DJ Teac geh mal ins Support Forum des wbb und gebe diesen Begriff ein. Du wirst hier sehr schnell lesen, das die Poster zum Schluss den Aha-Effekt erleben.
Das Board wird tausendfach anwendet und funktioniert einwandfrei. Fehler wie das des Löschens eines Admins (was ich ja noch immer nicht glauben mag) sind Fehler in der Vergabe der Rechte oder falsch eingestellter Sicherheitsstufen.

Was ich noch anmerken möchte und zwar die Schnelligkeit, das kann man an obigen Links ausprobieren. Hier steht das wbb in keiner Weise dem vB nach.


----------



## komma (13. April 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe mich bzgl. des Sicherheitscodes umgesehen und bei Admins welche das WoltLab Burning Board 2.1.3 und das WoltLab Burning Board 2.2 Beta getestet haben umgehört. Diese gaben mir zu verstehen, daß dieses Feature nicht integriert ist und daß es von jedem welcher es nutzen will, manuell nachgerüstet werden muß. Das einzige was sich darüber finden lässt ist ein Codeschnipsel welcher von einem WoltLab Mitarbeiter im Support Forum (in einer lieblosen Art und Weise) gepostet wurde, mehr nicht. Desweiteren ist dieses Feature weder im Handbuch erwähnt noch in der Featureliste mit aufgeführt.

Der Sicherheitsmodus, den Du in Deinem Beitrag angesprochen hast dient dazu einer Benutzergruppe bestimmte Rechte zuzuweisen. So kann man zum Beispiel einem Co.Admin das sichern der Datenbank erlauben, jedoch den Zugriff auf die Benutzerdatenbank verwehren, dieses Feature wird von WoltLab als Dynamisch bezeichnet.

Euer komma.


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. April 2004)

@jürgen: es hat nichts mit falschen Sicherheitsstufen zu tuhen.
Ich arbeite lange genug mit solchen Boards um sagen zu können das hier alles 100% richtig eingestellt war, und nur der Admin rechte hatte soetwas vorzunehmen.

Das du mir das nicht so recht glauben willst kannich verstehen ich würdes mir auch nicht glaube ,wenn ich es nicht selbst erlebt hätte 

Wahrscheinlich ist das in der aktuellsten version sowieso nichtmehr vorhanden dieses Problem, mich hat es aber damals gegen das wbb geimpft gehabt.

Und was das umsteigen betrifft, ich kenne viele die vom WBB auf phpBB und vB oder Invision umgestiegen sind, darunter sogar ein board in Polen das support für das wbb auf Polnisch und Polnische Sprachdateien anbietet 

Die meisten vB auf WBB umsteiger machen dies meiner Meinung nach eher wegen des geldes, weil die verlängerung für die updates ist nicht gerade günstig


----------



## komma (13. April 2004)

EINSPRUCH, EUER EHREN  

Jetzt muß ich aber doch einmal etwas zum angeblich soo teuren vBulletin sagen, eine Vollversion kostet 167 EUR, diese enthält eine lebenslange Lizenz und ein Jahr Zugriff auf Updates und wenn man nach diesem Jahr verlängern will, dann kostet das pro Jahr 32 EUR, daß kann man auf dieser Seite nachlesen : http://www.vbulletin-germany.com/order/index.php?lnumber=&pid=&land=1
Ich persönlich kann das nicht als teuer bezeichnen, da ich schon deutlich mehr für andere Programme hinlegen mußte.

Euer komma.


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. April 2004)

Ja aber das wbb ist Ende doch günstiger das kann man nicht abstreiten 

Wobei das vBulletin früher meher gekostet hat mussich sagen.
Und es gibt ja jetzt sogar den German Support , habbich irgendwie verpennt *schäm*


----------



## Jürgen (13. April 2004)

Nun wie oben schon gesagt, hab ich mich mit den Preisen von vB schon lange nicht befasst. Wenn man mal sich auf ein Board eingespielt hat will man bei dem auch bleiben. Angefangen hab ich mit dem Iconboard, dann der Nachfolger Invisionsboard, das phpBB und dann auf´s wbb. Davon habe ich 2 Noncopyrigth Premium zu laufen. Es sind zwei GEB Boarde (Gesamtelternbeiräte) und da wollte man keine Werbung. Eine zeitlang war hier das ezBoard (eines der ersten) gelaufen.

@DJ Teac
Jetzt noch mal zu deinem Löschen.
Beim Anlegen eines Users werden die Daten in die Datenbank geschrieben. Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit diese zu löschen. Entweder durch fehlerhafte Datenbanken, bewusstes Löschen im Adminbereich oder durch Hackangriffe von außerhalb und das ist bei allen Boards möglich. Wenn du als Admin auch Zugang per FTP hast, kannst du immer wieder ins Board kommen. Nur die meisten kennen sich nicht mit mySQL aus. Also aus welchen Grunde soll sonst noch eine Löschung möglich sein? Oder besser gesagt wie soll das sonst noch gehen.?


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. April 2004)

Das wüßte ich persönlich selbst gern.
Daten überschrieben durch einen neu angemeldeten user ? unwahrscheinlich
Ich hab keine ahnung, ich weis nur von heute auf morgen war ich futsch.


----------



## komma (14. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt den Unterschied gesehen und für mich persönlich steht fest, daß das vBulletin (Version 3 Gold) *eindeutig* besser ist, daher habe ich mir jetzt eine Lizenz (Vollversion) zugelegt.

Euch möchte ich für Eure Tipps, Hinweise und Links nochmals Danken, ohne diese Hilfen hätte ich mich nur schwer für das eine oder andere entscheiden können.  

Euer komma.


----------

